# My little Birdie Nugget!



## Wintery Mix (Jan 19, 2015)

I love this sassy little Cockatiel Puff!


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Such a little cutie!


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

Cuteness overload!! He has such a fluffy face!!! :rofl:


----------



## Wintery Mix (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks guys! Yes I can't resist his fluffy face Kiwi! <3


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

OMG...Take a look at that cute face


----------



## Dolly (Feb 1, 2015)

What a gorgeous little bird. So cute when they puff up.


----------



## Wintery Mix (Jan 19, 2015)

Dolly said:


> What a gorgeous little bird. So cute when they puff up.


I love when he's all puffed too! He does that when he's relaxed at night. I can't stop kissing his back (thankfully he lets me do that)!


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

Lovely - Nugget is such a cute name!


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*Nugget*

Nugget really is a cutie! I like his name, too; it suits him!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

So cute! : )


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Adorable!!


----------



## Lillahine (Nov 25, 2014)

So cute, I love it when my budgies fluff up too I tell my hubby they have their Jammies on.


----------

